# Squirrel E Chair



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Are we sure this is something that should be discussed in an open forum?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are we sure this is something that should be discussed in an open forum?


Your call Speedy. It's electrical related. And interesting to say the least. IHMO.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL why not use an ignition coil from a car wired to a blinker relay. That will scare them off, and it won't kill them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> LOL why not use an ignition coil from a car wired to a blinker relay. That will scare them off, and it won't kill them.


You are missing the point. They are already scared. Its not good enough. They have short memories.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I know if someone did something like that around here, you would be arrested and probably jailed for a little while.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I know if someone did something like that around here, you would be arrested and probably jailed for a little while.


i agree, this would not be smart. i am way against animal cruelty. i understand deterrence, but john, you will be crossing the line. animal cruelty carries 6 months to a year, but its your call. if i was your neighbor, you would be in jail.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I live way out in the country and we have no such ordinances. Squirrels are considered pests and are nuisances. There is not even a law regarding hunting them. As many as you can shoot. I do not hunt either. My neighbor is a county cop and he is wanting me to build him one too. 
I love animals too. I hate rats.


----------



## hvideo1 (May 1, 2009)

*More power*

Bump it up to 220


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I will stay out of the ethical theory, and only participate in a purely electrical function.:thumbsup: How about a control transformer that bumps the 120 up to 480? Put that on the light switch and results are sure to follow...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the type of thing that ends up leading to a Darwin Award.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Peter D said:


> This is the type of thing that ends up leading to a Darwin Award.


 
Yea...it rains, lightswitch gets left on, someone goes to put bird food in the feeder and POOF


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are we sure this is something that should be discussed in an open forum?


No, stupidity should not be encouraged. Forgetting the ethical/moral aspect, putting live, open conductors as a trap is extremely dangerous and irresponsible at best.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No, stupidity should not be encouraged. Forgetting the ethical/moral aspect, putting live, open conductors as a trap is extremely dangerous and irresponsible at best.


Electric fences? Cattle Prods? tasers? Also pigeon scare tactics use electricity.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> Electric fences? Cattle Prods? tasers? Also pigeon scare tactics use electricity.



You're comparing apples to oranges. Those things use high voltage and very low current. It's the current that kills, you know. 

120 volts at 20 amps can deliver a lethal amount of current.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hvideo1 said:


> Bump it up to 220





InPhase277 said:


> ....... How about a control transformer that bumps the 120 up to 480? ......


You guys just aren't thinking outside the box.

Neon sign transformer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Put the bulb back in the porch light. Get a Ruger Mk II .22 for about $250.
I had a problem with red squirrels in my barn and feeders. Sometimes a simple solution is best. Seven .22 bullets seven dead squirrels. The tails were used for tying fishing flies; I left the bodies on a snow bank for the ravens and crows. They were eaten by the end of the day. A Squirrel does an incredible amount of destruction if left alone. We had an owl move into the hay loft the next year; it keeps all the vermin in check.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Put the bulb back in the porch light. Get a Ruger Mk II .22 for about $250.
> I had a problem with red squirrels in my barn and feeders. Sometimes a simple solution is best. Seven .22 bullets seven dead squirrels. The tails were used for tying fishing flies; I left the bodies on a snow bank for the ravens and crows. They were eaten by the end of the day. A Squirrel does an incredible amount of destruction if left alone. We had an owl move into the hay loft the next year; it keeps all the vermin in check.


A paintball gun will kill a squirrel, and if you miss Art Deco.

As for apple and oranges I did not say use line voltage I was just saying there are those that use electricity in less that favorable causes.

I read in Time magazine 10 years ago the only difference in the tortures of today compared to the Spanish Inquisition is we now have electricity.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't let the party poopers get you down J.V. 

Like grandma used to say: "I don't want to live in a country where a person can't electrocute a woodchuck, chipmunk, or squirrel with line voltage and open conductors..."

I didn't understand it as a kid, but I guess I know what she meant now.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great thread!:blink:

Using line voltage is just stupid.

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Using line voltage is just stupid.


That's what I've been saying all along. But being stupid is a human right, you know!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Those have-a-heart live traps are not too expensive and they work well. I got probably a dozen squirrels this spring with one trap, day after day. I just took them to the park and let them loose. I'm not against killing them either, but the trap was easy and effective. I got the trap originally to catch a stray cat. They sell them at Tractor Supply and feed/tack type stores. 

http://www.havahart.com/store/live-...mal/squirrel?gclid=COKa3ef00JoCFQO2FQodYXc73g


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> That's what I've been saying all along. But being stupid is a human right, you know!


You guys are right. Line voltage is stupid... We've got to isolate it and bump it way up there. Like 480 said, a neon sign transformer. 15 kV or so.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Those have-a-heart live traps are not too expensive and they work well. I got probably a dozen squirrels this spring with one trap, day after day. I just took them to the park and let them loose. I'm not against killing them either, but the trap was easy and effective. I got the trap originally to catch a stray cat. They sell them at Tractor Supply and feed/tack type stores.
> 
> http://www.havahart.com/store/live-...mal/squirrel?gclid=COKa3ef00JoCFQO2FQodYXc73g


I wonder if it was not the same squirrel a dozen times :whistling2:
Saw that with possums down here...I swear it was the same one over and over.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Those have-a-heart live traps are not too expensive and they work well. I got probably a dozen squirrels this spring with one trap, day after day. I just took them to the park and let them loose. I'm not against killing them either, but the trap was easy and effective. I got the trap originally to catch a stray cat. They sell them at Tractor Supply and feed/tack type stores.
> 
> http://www.havahart.com/store/live-...mal/squirrel?gclid=COKa3ef00JoCFQO2FQodYXc73g


We tried those at the lake lot early last spring, relocated about 20 squirrels before it just became a pain in the ass. 
22-250 "relocated" 9 squirrels in a weekend and we never saw any the rest of the summer, only had to "relocate" 3 this spring. 




480sparky said:


> Neon sign transformer.


I know these are very high voltage, but how much current?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I live way out in the country and we have no such ordinances. Squirrels are considered pests and are nuisances. There is not even a law regarding hunting them. As many as you can shoot. I do not hunt either. My neighbor is a county cop and he is wanting me to build him one too.
> I love animals too. I hate rats.


 
They make all kinds of baffles to keep the bird feed for the birds.. why not post a pic of your feeder so we can see what your fighting with


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well most animals cant take even a low current that 15 kv neon transformer is 30 ma current at 15 kv . But iam surprised that 120 volts will not kill them they say animals can sense the 60 cycle hum in the wires maybe they can so they are not stepping on they wire or mat ? most animals when electrocuted hang on they dont know what it is and do not realize its a shock or a fatal problem then they die a human has the ablitilty to let go kinda . Take care


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am sorry to upset those who for one think my contraption is dangerous or cruel. It is only used (switched) as needed. But then again they are not dealing with these pest's. Squirrels are rodents and have the same rights as rats and mice. Does anyone have an issue with a mouse trap? It is designed to kill. 
InPhase. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Some people still have some common sense. If this where a dangerous situation, it would not exist. I put alot of thought into this and to be quite frank it was EASY and economical. No expense for traps and deterants. I just need to find a way to zap them once and for all. As I said they have very short memories. I cannot and will not try to apply 220 volts. It is not going to make a difference. The trick is to get them hung to the conductors. Not blow them off like is happening now.
I can do the XFMR. I have a 480/120 VAC control xfmr in the basement. Does anyone think that will do it?
I just got one this afternoon. Hair flying, squirrel flying, but off he ran as if nothing happened.
Thanks.............John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I am sorry to upset those who for one think my contraption is dangerous or cruel. It is only used (switched) as needed. But then again they are not dealing with these pest's. Squirrels are rodents and have the same rights as rats and mice. Does anyone have an issue with a mouse trap? It is designed to kill.
> InPhase. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Some people still have some common sense. If this where a dangerous situation, it would not exist. I put alot of thought into this and to be quite frank it was EASY and economical. No expense for traps and deterants. I just need to find a way to zap them once and for all. As I said they have very short memories. I cannot and will not try to apply 220 volts. It is not going to make a difference. The trick is to get them hung to the conductors. Not blow them off like is happening now.
> I can do the XFMR. I have a 480/120 VAC control xfmr in the basement. Does anyone think that will do it?
> I just got one this afternoon. Hair flying, squirrel flying, but off he ran as if nothing happened.
> Thanks.............John


Using line voltage with only a circuit breaker as OCP is stupid. 

I could care less if you kill them, but your current way is idiotic.

Hanging them up between a hot and neutral will just fry them in the right conditions, do you really want burnt squirrel all over your yard?

You live in the states, Does SC supply this "220" to you seperately? Why wont you use "220".... is it dangerous?


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

As far as the mouse trap idea, I have personally seen some pretty big mouse traps. 

~Matt


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

shotgun. lotsa fun. really. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page791.html

Tom


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.bestnest.com/bestnest/RTProduct.asp?SKU=DY-YF

Why not try something like this?

If that fails, get yourself a ruger .22. Happy hunting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Okay. I built a two rail hot and neutral all around the the perch area of the feeder. Stripped #12 solid wire. Its an open ended system with no load. The subject becomes the load when touching both conductors.
> 
> I want complete destruction or serious bodily injury. Any suggestions as to how to make this more deadly.


Maybe lower the resistance. Try some conductive grease on the wires.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel your pain, but trying electricity is a waste with squirrels. .204 works pretty good around here. If noise is a issue, then go with a .22 short.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

The city of Spokane WA is using Propane+Oxygen pumped into their Squirrel tunnels with a spark to blow them up, I think the shock is ok.....

Tom


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Squirrel electric chair VS Green t-shirt, Durn John I think you took the beating this time.:laughing:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

davis9 said:


> The city of Spokane WA is using Propane+Oxygen pumped into their Squirrel tunnels with a spark to blow them up, I think the shock is ok.....
> 
> Tom



Now that's entertainment!!!:thumbup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> Now that's entertainment!!!:thumbup:



I thought so, I did a google search for killing squirrels and that came up.lol

Tom:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

How are the rails arranged J.V.? Is it only their feet that contact them? If so, then that's probably why it isn't so effective. Find out where they put their hands, and put one rail there. Or put a plate under the food tied to one wire and moisten the food. You gotta make the current path run the length of their bodies.

I think the 480 control transformer should really deliver some bang.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

davis9 said:


> The city of Spokane WA is using Propane+Oxygen pumped into their Squirrel tunnels with a spark to blow them up, I think the shock is ok.....
> 
> Tom


 
Shades of Caddy Shack.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> Shades of Caddy Shack.



Simple but Effective!

Tom:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

davis9 said:


> Simple but Effective!
> 
> Tom:thumbup:


 
But if we kill all the golfers won't we go to jail?


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well iam still waiting for our safety members to say the NFPA 70E and John has to use PPE when operating that switch !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

WAIT.. I thought just having "exposed" romex was an instant killer :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> WAIT.. I thought just having "exposed" romex was an instant killer :laughing:


Hey, that's a great idea B4T! No need to energize the thing. All you gotta do is wrap a couple turns of romex around it. That stuff is so deadly when exposed, the squirrels should fall over dead instantly.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Hey, that's a great idea B4T! No need to energize the thing. All you gotta do is wrap a couple turns of romex around it. That stuff is so deadly when exposed, the squirrels should fall over dead instantly.



You forgot a couple of things. First, put some wirenuts on the end of the wires and tape them, then pigtail them or just leave one long wire(either one is way deadly), and, oh yeah, do it live.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> You forgot a couple of things. First, put some wirenuts on the end of the wires and tape them, then pigtail them or just leave one long wire(either one is way deadly), and, oh yeah, do it live.:whistling2:


 
LOL... wirenuts and tape :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

id like to see the 480, sounds like alot of fun to me.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

well i would say deadly force is needed in this case !http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ADeaQ_N-M


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNpEqvOR_YQ&feature=related


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> shotgun. lotsa fun. really. :thumbup::laughing:


Sounds like an old fashion rat shoot. 
22 rifle and clean the barns out!:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

just build you one of these: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4820248374801314269


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

although this one is a little funnier: http://gizmodo.com/5048294/vertical-squirrel-launcher-takes-furry-terror-to-new-heights


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

take some nyquil and put it in a feeder, watchem till he falls asleep, pickem up carry him off, faaar off


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i will let you borrow my 22 cal..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> A paintball gun will kill a squirrel, and if you miss Art Deco.
> 
> As for apple and oranges I did not say use line voltage I was just saying there are those that use electricity in less that favorable causes.
> 
> I read in Time magazine 10 years ago the only difference in the tortures of today compared to the Spanish Inquisition is we now have electricity.


 
Now that is what I call progress :thumbsup: Waterboarding seems so old school.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Those have-a-heart live traps are not too expensive and they work well. I got probably a dozen squirrels this spring with one trap, day after day. I just took them to the park and let them loose. I'm not against killing them either, but the trap was easy and effective. I got the trap originally to catch a stray cat. They sell them at Tractor Supply and feed/tack type stores.
> 
> http://www.havahart.com/store/live-...mal/squirrel?gclid=COKa3ef00JoCFQO2FQodYXc73g


Maybe a good 20 minute soak on the pool before you let them go would help the no return policy.
I remember eating squirrel as a main course when I was a kid.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill just leave this here...
















~Matt


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A simple bolt action .22 rifle with CB caps is very quiet and very lethal for the long tailed rats. I used that method for years in my last house.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A simple bolt action .22 rifle with CB caps is very quiet and very lethal for the long tailed rats. I used that method for years in my last house.


What's a CB cap?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> What's a CB cap?


It's a hat with a citizen's band radio built into it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's a hat with a citizen's band radio built into it.


another type is a 1/4 power 22 bullet that sounds like cap gun going off


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> What's a CB cap?


It's a 6mm rim fire cartriage that has no powder in it, just the shell with primer and a ball, they work great in close range with a .22.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> How are the rails arranged J.V.? Is it only their feet that contact them? If so, then that's probably why it isn't so effective. Find out where they put their hands, and put one rail there. Or put a plate under the food tied to one wire and moisten the food. You gotta make the current path run the length of their bodies.
> 
> I think the 480 control transformer should really deliver some bang.


I think you are onto something InPhase. Yes, they are only *stepping* on the rails. Both wires run parallel to each other about 1" apart. I could try moving one rail higher. However, I do have the xfmr, and will wire it in this weekend. I am not sure if it will help other than throw them just a bit further. The key is the current flow through the body as you mention. I will let you know how the higher voltage works out.



brian john said:


> Squirrel electric chair VS Green t-shirt, Durn John I think you took the beating this time.:laughing:


I was waiting for your response to the shirts.....lol 
I knew this subject would raise some eyebrows. We tried everything to rid ourselves of these varments. This was a last resort type of project and was fun to build. I tried using a Crossman pump pellet gun. The problem is, I have no gun ports anywhere in the house. I am not going to cut a small hole in a window screen. Just the slightest noise, like a door opening, even when you are trying to be quite will run them off. I'm not good at moving targets.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

well i think its a great idea. i just made something similar to try to get the larger birds away from my father in laws yard. it might be more fun zapping them than killing them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ill just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Okay. If you belong to PITA you do not want to read this post.
> 
> We have had problems with squirrels taking all the bird food from our bird feeder.
> I have a bird feeder rigged electrically, controlled by the front porch light switch. I built a two rail hot and neutral all around the the perch area of the feeder. Stripped #12 solid wire. Its an open ended system with no load. The subject becomes the load when touching both conductors.
> ...


Lock and Load!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBb7...85809F53A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

heres something no one thought of. wireless high voltage sent through the air. A tesla coil could do just that. more than likely would vaporize the little critters.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> heres something no one thought of. wireless high voltage sent through the air. A tesla coil could do just that. more than likely would vaporize the little critters.


I believe that would be hogwash.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I believe that would be hogwash.


\

uhhh you better think about that again. remember i am a history buff. look up tesla coil


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

everyone has seen the little thing in a spencers gift shop, put your hand on the glass and a small spark of electricity shoots out and you can move your finger and it follows. that thing is based off of tesla. just make one bigger and destroy them squirrels. but be carefull, you may be met at your home not by the police, but by the military.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

4 pages and no one told him it's PETA, not PITA?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

220/221 said:


> 4 pages and no one told him it's PETA, not PITA?


i pita da fool! :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> \
> 
> uhhh you better think about that again. remember i am a history buff. look up tesla coil


I'm saying hogwash about it doing any harm to the squirrel, not about what Tesla did.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals

been a member for as long as i can remember.

squirels are actually pretty good eating, cook em slow with some gravy and fried potatos. mmmm


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

220/221 said:


> 4 pages and no one told him it's PETA, not PITA?


My bad. Should have known that for sure. Good catch 220/221.
I was hungry when I posted it......LOL


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Video tape the squirrel's getting zapped I would love to watch it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Video tape the squirrel's getting zapped I would love to watch it.


Best I could find.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Best I could find.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Extra crispy... :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Now were talking *DETERRENT*.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

220/221 said:


> 4 pages and no one told him it's PETA, not PITA?



No, it's PITA

Pain
In
The
A**


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Best I could find.



That looks like me with the hotstick. Seems like everytime I use one the wind starts to blow 30 mph.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> People
> Eating
> Tasty
> Animals
> ...


Gordon Ramsey had a good reciepe on his F word show a week ago that looked very tasty. He was pushing to eat more squirrel meat. Seems they have a problem in the UK with grey squirrels taking over the countryside from the red squirrels.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Gordon Ramsey had a good reciepe on his F word show a week ago that looked very tasty. He was pushing to eat more squirrel meat. Seems they have a problem in the UK with grey squirrels taking over the countryside from the red squirrels.


yea i guess its a delicousy in some places. just like anything else the young ones are the best. the old ones are alot like boot leather.

i have witnessed the grey ones taking over here. theyll run the red ones completly out of a timber.


----------



## MillThug540 (Jul 15, 2011)

run the neutral only out there, he will complete the neutral path and take whatever draw may be on that circuit with the light in. Or a lot of times i use a .22 rifle with CB caps, they are quieter than a pellet gun and drop ground hogs. **bolt action .22 and a small scope work wonders.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MillThug540 said:


> run the neutral only out there, he will complete the neutral path and take whatever draw may be on that circuit with the light in. Or a lot of times i use a .22 rifle with CB caps, they are quieter than a pellet gun and drop ground hogs. **bolt action .22 and a small scope work wonders.


You do realize you're posting to a 2 year old thread don't you?


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's my solution to long tailed tree rats....http://youtu.be/8K2tXcVS45U


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Around here they're the number one cause of power outages. They get on the transformer and the short blows the line fuse.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Okay. If you belong to PITA you do not want to read this post.
> 
> We have had problems with squirrels taking all the bird food from our bird feeder.
> I have a bird feeder rigged electrically, controlled by the front porch light switch. I built a two rail hot and neutral all around the the perch area of the feeder. Stripped #12 solid wire. Its an open ended system with no load. The subject becomes the load when touching both conductors.
> ...


99% of the time the birds don't need our assistance. Why create a problem where one should not exist? I never give food to the birds and there are about 10 species that stick around. The squirrels are there, as well...planting raw peanuts.


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

I had an old lineman tell me once "You don't have a squirrel problem. You just aren't eating enough squirrel."


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Okay. If you belong to PITA you do not want to read this post.



You mean PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals). PITA is (Pain In The Ass) or a kind of bread.....


----------



## emusici (Nov 13, 2012)

After relocating 25 squirrels I find out it is illegal to do so in the state of NY. You can kill 6 a day between Sept. 1 and Feb. 28, but you can't relocate them.

For every 2 that were caught, 3 or 4 more will appear. I was taking them about 5 miles away and across a large river, so I don't think they were returning as fast as I was catching them. I tagged a few with red paint and haven't seen them again, yet.

My dad was the electrician and I remember hearing stories of how he electrocuted rats invading the pantry. I don't remember enough of my meager training to safely electrocute them today, or I would. Since I am in the city, there is no way to safely kill them with any kind of weapon.

They are going through a pound or more of premium content bird food a day. There is nothing cute about them. They are destructive, and I'm lead to understand, quite tasty.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

The squirrels that invade my feeder seem to prefer to hang from the feeder roof and grab the perches. So a ring around the roof edge, and one on the perch should be good enough to deliver a full-body shock.

I'm wondering if there's a capacitor that might work well to deliver the goods....


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

just put red pepper flakes in the bird seed.
Birds are not affected by capsaicin


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

cdslotz said:


> just put red pepper flakes in the bird seed.
> Birds are not affected by capsaicin


I tried this to no effect at all. Used McCormick brand. Maybe some other works?


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think if you get the right portions of water and the right transformer you could kill them and cook them in one step.

That would be very "green" and efficient.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Not an electrical solution, but VERY effective. I've used this on squirrels, racoons and gophers.

Cayenne pepper powder. Mix it in with the bird food. Birds (and reptiles for what it's worth) lack the sensor that reacts to capsicum, the chemical in peppers that we detect as "hot", but all mammals have it. So it will not bother the birdies, but will burn the crap out of the mouths of the mammal pests. Use cayenne that is at least 10,000 Scoville Units, the equivalent heat of Habanero peppers. I buy it in bulk on-line, about $20 for 5 lbs, about 1/4 cup in a typical bird feeder seems to work for me. Be careful handling it and keep your feeder out of reach of children. No permanent harm, but they won't like you..

Squirrels will learn.

By the way, they look *really* funny running around looking for water when they get it in their mouth!


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Hang it from some SE.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

when i was a young lad my i was paid two dollars for every squriel i killed , man i really cleaned up then


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you catch a squirrel? It's easy ..... just climb a tree and act like a nut.

Seriously, let the 'pros' handle it. Bring in either a "Critter Abatement Technician" (C.A.T.) or a FEline Replacement Rodent Eliminating Technician (F.E.R.R.E.T.). Some states even allow C.A.T.s named "Bob" to be owned as pets. Otherwise, suggested cat breeds are the Russain Blue, Maine ****, and Savannah.

For those with extremely large yards and exceptionally deep pockets, there are Servals and Caracals. My, can those guy's jump. Both the Margay and Clouded Leopard are nearly as agile in trees as are squirrels, but they're nearly impossible to get ahold of. Plus, with the Clouded Leopard, you're going to be questioned whenever a kid goes missing. Burp.:whistling2:

I'm with the guy who suggested the neon sign transformer, or an oil burner transformer. Plenty of volys to hold them, and enough amps to fry them.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> How do you catch a squirrel? It's easy ..... just climb a tree and act like a nut.
> 
> Seriously, let the 'pros' handle it. Bring in either a "Critter Abatement Technician" (C.A.T.) or a FEline Replacement Rodent Eliminating Technician (F.E.R.R.E.T.). Some states even allow C.A.T.s named "Bob" to be owned as pets. Otherwise, suggested cat breeds are the Russain Blue, Maine ****, and Savannah.
> 
> ...


I know the thread is old , but my first choice would have been a neon sign transformer, or maybe a flyback off a crt tv ! MOT's can cause some damage too !


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

let's see,

a) you put food out, and you only want to feed the birds. 
b) the designer of your bird feeder wasn't smarter than the other animals that want to eat that food
c) your conclusion is that the squirrels need to be eliminated.

I have a few questions:

- have you considered altering the design of the feeder so that squirrels can't eat out of the bird feeder ?
- what about chipmunks and other animals that can still get to the food because of the faulty design ? 
- have you considered managing the squirrel population by means other than eradication of the squirrels ? cats, dogs, wolves, wolverines, bobcats, falcons, or some other predator ?

just throwing out ideas here because I think the solution you desire is 100% idiotic as well as obscene


----------

